# Address Change (updated Nov 09!)



## Reznor (Oct 26, 2008)

Attention forum members. I feel it's my duty as a national treasure, the ultimate poster, golden admin, commander-in-chief in the war on China and champion of the internet to alert you that I'm at a new address.

Alex Hogan
443 e.18th Ave
Columbus OH, 43201

Please send all mail, pizza and donations to this address from now on.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 26, 2008)

lol.

ADMIN OF THE WORLD SHALL STRIKE WITH SWIFT FORCE FROM HIS CONTROL PANEL OF ADMIN...NESS


----------



## Prendergast (Oct 26, 2008)

congratulations! i'll be sure to send you some ovaltine


----------



## E (Oct 26, 2008)

got it boss


----------



## Xion (Oct 26, 2008)

E said:


> got it boss



Next time you should actually send the pizza to his house instead of making poor Reznor pick it up.


----------



## ZigZag (Oct 26, 2008)

May I call for a house party?


----------



## SENTINEL (Oct 26, 2008)

enjoy your mail bomb jackass


----------



## Adachi (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for you, nametwin.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 27, 2008)

Ill send a basket of fruits by the morning


----------



## Rolling~Star (Oct 27, 2008)

hey rez unseal me please 

at least i know where to send the money now


----------



## OniTasku (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey Reznor, can I send my nudes to you plz?


----------



## Koi (Oct 27, 2008)

Enjoy your barbershop quartet.. !


Every morning.






For the next twelve weeks.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 27, 2008)

if its so important why are only 4 ppl viewing it lol


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuck you!


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 27, 2008)

so how much do i need to send you for another namechange?

in fact just give me the whole modfuck price listings, never know when i might wanna spice my account up


----------



## Mashy (Oct 27, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> in fact just give me the whole modfuck price listings, never know when i might wanna spice my account up



*A sparkley name*: 1 large pizza, delivered

*A coloured name*: weekly paid pizza delivered for a month

*150 x 200 avatar*: weekly paid pizza + garlic bread

*Bribing away money for slightly larger avatar dimensions or a tiny change in username on a naruto forum*: priceless


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 27, 2008)

Mashed Potato said:


> *A sparkley name*: 1 large pizza, delivered



Than actually sounds tempting if I could keep the sparkles.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Oct 27, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Please send all mail, pizza and donations to this address from now on.



Will do, boss.


----------



## Tieria Erde (Oct 27, 2008)

This is, indeed, extra important. Too bad I live far away from you, Reznor. Is there anyway we can trade something internationally?


----------



## Empress (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm coming by in 10


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 27, 2008)

ANTHRAX!!!!!!


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2008)

If only I could order pizza for an American


----------



## Mia (Oct 27, 2008)

oh its like next door


----------



## Smoke (Oct 27, 2008)

So who did I just send this pizza with lots of ...uh......lettuce too?


----------



## Ral (Oct 27, 2008)

No toppings on that pizza? 

Or I could just send myself.


----------



## kajteq (Oct 27, 2008)

1st shipment of anthrax sent


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 27, 2008)

Im uing that mail box for all my porn now 
Now my mom wont know


----------



## Zabuza (Oct 27, 2008)

*This is indeed very important. In fact it's Top Secret.
I shall communicate this to the superior identities in case they are after you.
*


----------



## Galaxy (Oct 27, 2008)

I might visit you with my new Reloaded Ak47 :=)


----------



## Killu (Oct 27, 2008)

^And that's why you don't give your address out over the internet.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 27, 2008)

Killuminati said:


> ^And that's why you don't give your address out over the internet.


Because they'll joke about coming to my house with a weapon?


----------



## Fran (Oct 27, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Because they'll joke about coming to my house with a weapon?



Don't underestimate the internetz


----------



## Reznor (Oct 27, 2008)

I already beat your precious "internetz"


----------



## Killu (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you beat the Virginia Tech kid too?


----------



## Curry (Oct 27, 2008)

/sending my nudes now


----------



## oneshot09 (Oct 27, 2008)

maybe ill visit lol, you are pretty close to OSU campus


----------



## chrisp (Oct 27, 2008)

I would send you lots of pizza Rez, but I'm here in phail country, better known as Norway. But you're right, you are the ultimate poster, the golden admin and the chief of internet!

Everyone should worship Reznor.


----------



## Wilham (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok so Friday I need a babysitter. I'll be there around 7. 

Oh and wear a helmet, you'll need it.


----------



## Alex Louis Armstrong (Oct 27, 2008)

Hm 

guess i'll deliver the pizza in person 

now sending your house warming hooker i mean message therapist


----------



## Awesome (Oct 27, 2008)

hey you live about 5 minutes from me, i passed your house a lot of times, i shall come over with nudes tonight


----------



## Shigeru (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, my cousins live in Ohio..

Maybe I should stop by around Thanksgiving.


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Oct 27, 2008)

I ride to Columbus every other weekend, I should bring you Pizza myself


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Oct 27, 2008)

Hah, you actually live in the US?


----------



## Kyousuke (Oct 27, 2008)

Everybody send your down payments for the new stuff he'll give us from his new place. 

I'd come visit, I'm in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 27, 2008)

So when do you want your hooker? 
I'll send you a gift sometime.


----------



## Galaxy (Oct 27, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Because they'll joke about coming to my house with a weapon?



Yeah i was joking - I meant i come over with my friends and we tape you to a chair, and rape you silly


----------



## 海外ニキ (Oct 27, 2008)

So is it a deal, Rezzy?


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 27, 2008)

lol                               .


----------



## Xion (Oct 27, 2008)

Killuminati said:


> ^And that's why you don't give your address out over the internet.



Psh.

Reznor has been doing this for years. If anything it makes his day a little more interesting.

Plus, he doesn't make enemies. Only love. pek


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2008)

Delivery Address  	Your Domino's Store (#2301)  	Delivery Time
357 E 15TH AVE, COLUMBUS, OH 43201
Delivery Instructions:
ask for Reznor.
	2183 N High St, Columbus, OH 43201
614-297-0030
On the corner of High St and Lane St.
	Approximately 20-30 minutes


Order #: 171995
Name This Order: 	The Usual
Quantity	Description	Amount
1	Large(14") Deep Dish Pizza
Whole: Extra Cheese, Extra Sauce
Left: Extra Large Pepperoni, Italian Sausage, Beef, Ham, Bacon
Right: Green Peppers, Black Olives, Mushrooms, Onions, Jalapeno Peppers, Banana Peppers

	$23.24
1	10-piece Domino's Pizza Buffalo Chicken Kickers?
Hot Dipping Sauce Cup

	$6.99
2	Gift Card


	Subtotal:
	$30.23
Tax:
	$0.00
Delivery Charge:
	$1.95
Total:
	$32.18


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 27, 2008)

ilu Alex


----------



## Yakuza (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh boy, no better time to test my new anthrax.


----------



## Rei (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You actually order him pizza?



Too bad you live in Ohio. I'm in Kansas. 
and im a loli. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Oct 27, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Attention forum members. I feel it's my duty as a national treasure, the ultimate poster, golden admin, commander-in-chief in the war on China and champion of the internet to alert you that I'm at a new address.
> 
> Alex Hogan
> 357 e. 15th Ave
> ...



Time to update my reznoraddresslol.txt file!

I always spell your name wrong too. ;__;


----------



## Lien (Oct 27, 2008)

Too expensive to ship to USA / will not call to USA to order pizza.


----------



## Killu (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Delivery Address  	Your Domino's Store (#2301)  	Delivery Time
> 357 E 15TH AVE, COLUMBUS, OH 43201
> Delivery Instructions:
> ask for Reznor.
> ...



Fail.

You're a college student.

You don't have any money you hooker.

Might as well come out with the truth and just send him a cup of ramen noodles in the mail.

Because we all know that's all you're good for.


----------



## Artstsym (Oct 27, 2008)

So, how goes the moving in, Alex? Magnum seems like a bunch of random rooms thrown together, at least that was my first impression.


----------



## vervex (Oct 28, 2008)

Can I send my bills to that address too?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 28, 2008)

Killuminati said:


> Fail.
> 
> You're a college student.
> 
> ...


Like hell I paid for it. I put it for cash so he could pay for it


----------



## Cax (Oct 28, 2008)

I'll order you a bong.


----------



## Major (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh, now I know your address 

*dials 1800-sexy-strippers*


----------



## Chillouh (Oct 28, 2008)

So Reznor, your mommy finally kicked you out, huh. It was about freaking time


----------



## Reznor (Oct 28, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> Hah, you actually live in the US?





Chillouh said:


> So Reznor, your mommy finally kicked you out, huh. It was about freaking time


I've been out since I started college.


----------



## chrisp (Oct 28, 2008)

Reznor was out before you were born Chill, and then he did your mother.


----------



## Chills Here (Oct 28, 2008)

You're in downtown columbus ? If I stop by, can I get a free(or pay for) a Naruto plushie ?


----------



## Reznor (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in Campus Area Columbus.

I have no plushies.


----------



## Chills Here (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you been to the new Sonic up there yet ? 

Plushies or death, choose one .


----------



## Reznor (Oct 28, 2008)

Where is it?


----------



## thebigfanofnaruto (Oct 28, 2008)

*cool*

NICE!!!!! I LOVE YOUR QUOTE WHERE'S AN EGG!!!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 28, 2008)

Reznor, you're still in "the midpoint of Cleveland and Cincinnati"


----------



## Chills Here (Oct 28, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Where is it?



Olentangy River Road . 

It's pretty nice, I can't wait to go .


----------



## Artstsym (Oct 28, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> Reznor, you're still in "the midpoint of Cleveland and Cincinnati"


Haha, not anymore. Largest city in Ohio now. Got our own dot on the map, see?

And I went to that Sonic today, it was pretty cool.


----------



## Barinax (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought you were going to change the forum address to something like NF Forums, lol

but that would be redundant now that I think about it


----------



## Chills Here (Oct 28, 2008)

Artstsym said:


> Haha, not anymore. Largest city in Ohio now. Got our own dot on the map, see?
> 
> And I went to that Sonic today, it was pretty cool.



That's good, I can't wait to go up there . It'd be impossible to go during a game/concert day though .


----------



## Demarian (Oct 29, 2008)

do you like pepperoni?


----------



## emanresu (Oct 29, 2008)

how to google map that address ?


----------



## Horu (Oct 29, 2008)

Columbus? Isn't that one of those few places in the US that has remotely affordable housing?


----------



## Jαmes (Oct 29, 2008)

i'll send you some local delights...


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 29, 2008)

Hahaha~, thisisso immportant~xD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Oct 29, 2008)

Artstsym said:


> Haha, not anymore. Largest city in Ohio now. Got our own dot on the map, see?
> 
> And I went to that Sonic today, it was pretty cool.


Well, let's compare what the three major Ohio cities got, shall we? (I won't name the sites by corporate names except one, but the former)

*Cleveland:*
Gund Arena, The Rock & Roll Hall of Fame, Cleveland Cavaliers, LeBron James, Cleveland Sh.. I mean Browns, Cleveland Indians, Jacobs Field, Cleveland Stadium.

*Cincinnati:*
Adjacent to the Ohio River, Great American Ballpark, Cincinnati Reds, Paul Brown Stadium, Cincinnati Bengals (lol).

*Columbus:*
THE Ohio State University, Columbus Blue Jackets, Ohio Stadium (The Horseshoe), Nationwide Arena, Sonic.

Eeeeehhhhhhh....


----------



## UchihaAkimichi (Oct 30, 2008)

Gah, I can't believe this thread drew me back into posting in the forums...

Ah, good old Columbus....   Home to "THE" Ohio State University, not to be mistaken with anything else like Ohio University or the like...:amazed

Nayway, where did you move from?  Within Ohio?  Or from without?  I grew up around Cleveland, moved to outside Atlanta when I was younger, and now my family is back in Columbus (really Dublin, but it's close enough).

If I can - and especially if you are a fan of soccer - I would recommend going to see a Crew game; I personally didn't think that I would enjoy it and thought soccer was really boring, but I must say that's its pretty interesting to watch.

Oh, and the Schmidt Haus...  Oh...  I miss German food!! (I'm in Japan at the moment, btw, so it's kind of...  meh after a while eating udon every day )


----------



## Chills Here (Oct 30, 2008)

Naruyamcha said:


> Well, let's compare what the three major Ohio cities got, shall we? (I won't name the sites by corporate names except one, but the former)
> 
> *Cleveland:*
> Gund Arena, The Rock & Roll Hall of Fame, Cleveland Cavaliers, LeBron James, Cleveland Sh.. I mean Browns, Cleveland Indians, Jacobs Field, Cleveland Stadium.
> ...



That is more than enough reason as to why Columbus is the capital . To be honest, OSU is overkill, we won as soon as we opened up the first Sonic on main street .


----------



## Vergil (Oct 30, 2008)

why wasn't this in the newspapers? I needed to know this information faster


----------



## zornedge (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll be sending a hitman over.


----------



## Chills Here (Oct 30, 2008)

Vergil said:


> why wasn't this in the newspapers? I needed to know this information faster



They tried, but this important news was so epic that the paper burned as soon as they printed the words . Believe it or not, this site went down TWICE when this thread was made .


----------



## faithless (Oct 30, 2008)

'AIGHT !


----------



## xero7x (Oct 30, 2008)

Mother fucker i hope you want some pizza.


----------



## Reznor (Oct 30, 2008)

Now?


----------



## yes (Oct 30, 2008)

Gosh! Now you tell me! I was heading over there and I knocked on your door only to realize no one was there! 


Thanks, thanks a lot.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 31, 2008)

If I add extra cheese, can I get the sparkles?


----------



## Gecka (Oct 31, 2008)

25 year old skotch is on its way.


----------



## xero7x (Nov 1, 2008)

Reznor said:


> Now?


What kind do you want and how many also your gonna be getting a cop visit and a few Vietnam strippers.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 1, 2008)

I see this is of the highest urgency


----------



## Stroev (Nov 1, 2008)

xero7x said:


> What kind do you want and how many also your gonna be getting a cop visit and a few Vietnam strippers.


I already vouvhed to order the stri- Oh, strippers. I got the _hookers_. Nevermind, then.


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 1, 2008)

Track your order in real time with Pizza Tracker:


Order #: 172899
Date: 11/1/2008 10:50AM

Thank you for placing your order at Dominos.com! If you have any questions
about your order, please call the store directly at 614-297-0030.

In case the store needs to reach you, we'll call this phone number.
If you do not answer we will be unable to deliver your order.

Customer Info
  Name on Order: steve haberstroh
  Callback Phone #: 732-485-2997
  Delivery Instructions: ask for reznor
  Delivery Time: 11/1/2008 at 12:30PM

Delivery Address
  357 E 15TH AVE, COLUMBUS, OH 43201

Your Domino's Store (#2301)
  2183 N High St, Columbus, OH 43201
  614-297-0030
  On the  corner of High St and Lane St.

Order Summary
  2 Small(10") Hand Tossed Pizza, Whole: Extra Cheese, Sauce $8.00
  1 Small(10") Hand Tossed Pizza, Whole: Cheese, Sauce, Pepperoni $4.00

  Coupon: Get 3 or more 10-inch 1 Topping Pizzas for just $4 each

  Subtotal: $12.00
  Tax:      $0.00
  Delivery: $1.95
  Total:    $13.95

 Paid By:   $13.95 Credit Card

I just bought you this order of pizzas REZNOR so please let me keep this account as long as I don't do anything bad. BTW its carnage the one who also gave u a bestbuy giftcard back in the day. Im gonna be good on here so please give me permission to use this dupe without being banned.

BTW enjoy the pizzas and if u have to forge my signature name is steve haberstroh for the receipt


----------



## Sharada (Nov 1, 2008)

Lol dupe


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 1, 2008)

yep my original account is over 2 years old. At any rate I really did buy him 3 small pies of pizza.Hope he appreciates it enough to let me prove I can be good now.


----------



## Chills Here (Nov 1, 2008)

Dude, can you pay for my pizza too ?


----------



## Ina (Nov 2, 2008)

You should send him chicken instead of pizza.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 2, 2008)

NineTailedDemon said:


> Track your order in real time with Pizza Tracker:
> 
> 
> Order #: 172899
> ...


 
LOL wut?  
 wait how is that related?


----------



## NineTailedDemon (Nov 2, 2008)

Mikoto Uchiha said:


> LOL wut?
> wait how is that related?



He asked for pizzas in the threads opening post. I sent him some courtesy of me.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 30, 2008)

NineTailedDemon said:


> He asked for pizzas in the threads opening post. I sent him some courtesy of me.


Ohh... >>

Hey look! I'm quoted :3 

@Kenzu : SPAM. SPAM. SPAM.


----------



## Mikoto Uchiha (Nov 30, 2008)

Kenzu said:


> why so serious?


 Dunno XD


----------



## john4life12 (Dec 17, 2008)

LMAO, I can't believe people actually sent him pizza.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 17, 2008)

Why didn't Reznor reply?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 17, 2008)

To    what?


----------



## Proxy (Dec 17, 2008)

Pizza. Did you get it 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Run.The.Animal (Dec 17, 2008)

Expect massive Strip-O-Grams.


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 17, 2008)

Can we get your phone number as well? 

Or do we need to find it out ourselves?


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 17, 2008)

john4life12 said:


> LMAO, I can't believe people actually sent him pizza.



It's Reznor. You're _supposed_ to send him pizza.


----------



## murasex (Dec 17, 2008)

i think i might send you a christmas card


----------



## victorvscn (Dec 17, 2008)

Is that anthrax?


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 17, 2008)

i am SO sending you some drugs now, reznor


----------



## Silvianoshei (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey, do you go to OSU? I had no Idea! So do I. You don't live in University housing do you, if your on 15th?


----------



## Gregasaurus Rex (Dec 18, 2008)

Goddammit that was EXTREMELY IMPORTANT!

I can send you a pizza for christmas? Sweet.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 18, 2008)

I wouldn't exactly say the ultimate poster


----------



## Reznor (Dec 18, 2008)

Silvianoshei said:


> Hey, do you go to OSU? I had no Idea! So do I. You don't live in University housing do you, if your on 15th?


Correct       .


----------



## ̣ (Dec 18, 2008)

I sent you a hookah


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 18, 2008)

What kind of pizza should I send you?


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 18, 2008)

So no phone number, Rez?


----------



## Bya Bya (Dec 19, 2008)

Goin to visit you


----------



## wolfman_120 (Dec 22, 2008)

Rez, Post phone number >.>


----------



## Sand Cradle (Dec 23, 2008)

Hmm, I love Columbus, not just because it houses my favorite NHL team.


----------



## anime_master2005 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sand Cradle said:


> Hmm, I love Columbus, not just because it houses my favorite NHL team.



STEVE MASON REPRESENT! (I'm talking about Canada)


----------



## Sand Cradle (Dec 23, 2008)

anime_master2005 said:


> STEVE MASON REPRESENT! (I'm talking about Canada)



LOL


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 25, 2008)

I linked the OP to Micheal Jackson 

He's under the impression that you're a 10 year old boy


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 25, 2008)

Michael Jackson was found not guilty by a jury of his own peers CHAMONE

So take your libel somewhere else


----------



## zan (Dec 25, 2008)

Zaru said:


> If only I could order pizza for an American


 Start downloading!   order online 



Really is that your real address?


----------



## This Is Sparta (Dec 26, 2008)

It's mine, so please visit it.


----------



## Jυstin (Dec 26, 2008)

Tobirama said:


> Michael Jackson was found not guilty by a jury of his own peers CHAMONE
> 
> So take your libel somewhere else



Lol gotta love pedos with kiddy ranches.


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 27, 2008)

Jυstin said:


> Lol gotta love pedos with kiddy ranches.



Long-debunked by the jury CHAMONE


----------



## Famous Tusks (Dec 28, 2008)

Dear God she has a nice ax!!  Pardon the pun!  You spanish whore!!  

SUCK!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ye5jJP5I__U&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ye5jJP5I__U&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## MyBitchSasuke (Dec 28, 2008)

Rofl, send me the leftovers on that pizza will ya?


----------



## Reznor (Dec 29, 2008)

Dupes? Guards, seize them.


----------



## KonohaWind (Jan 24, 2009)

Reznor said:


> Dupes? Guards, seize them.



Your city is right next to mine!


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 26, 2009)

I know where to send anthrax now.


----------



## legan (Jan 26, 2009)

I shall be sending a whole lot of nothing to you now Rezzy


----------



## Vermillionage (Jan 27, 2009)

on my next US visit I'll kill the pizza delivery dude and visit u


----------



## Dralavant (Jan 27, 2009)

Reznor said:


> Attention forum members. I feel it's my duty as a national treasure, the ultimate poster, golden admin, commander-in-chief in the war on China and champion of the internet to alert you that I'm at a new address.
> 
> Alex Hogan
> 357 e. 15th Ave
> ...



HAHA That's cool, I'll see if I can send you some pizza. YUM ^_^


----------



## Tommygun (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll be sure to ship plenty of Robitussin...


----------



## Chocoholic ♡ (Feb 14, 2009)

I'll send pizza xD!


----------



## Abigail (Feb 14, 2009)

Columbus is only a 2-3 hour drive. Do you have any preferences for your pizza.


----------



## Yondaime (Feb 14, 2009)

Ranmyaku Arashi said:


> Columbus is only a 2-3 hour drive. Do you have any preferences for you pizza.


My inside sources have informed me that Reznor enjoys meat-having pizza.


----------



## Rampage (Feb 17, 2009)

how many pizza's do you want?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 17, 2009)

A              lot


----------



## Jαmes (Feb 18, 2009)

gimme some pizza too ranmyaku...


----------



## Born Runner (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm sending you home made porn movies right now...


----------



## Rampage (Feb 18, 2009)

Reznor said:


> A              lot



how wouldu like it..would cheese and sweetcorn be allright? lol


----------



## Chills Here (Feb 19, 2009)

If I bring pizza to the office on my day off, can I become a Mod ?


----------



## Abigail (Feb 19, 2009)

Mingming said:


> gimme some pizza too ranmyaku...


Sure, why not.



Reznor said:


> A              lot



Then a lot you shall recieve.


----------



## legan (Feb 19, 2009)

Did you get my whole lot of nothing Rezzy?


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Feb 19, 2009)

Does Candy count as some good food?


----------



## Altron (Feb 23, 2009)

So Rez which would you prefer me to send to you? A pizza or a Russian Mail order bride/hooker?


----------



## Reznor (Feb 23, 2009)

Chills Here said:


> If I bring pizza to the office on my day off, can I become a Mod ?


Maybe.


legan said:


> Did you get my whole lot of nothing Rezzy?


No. Did you get the right address?


Hemino Hyuuga said:


> Does Candy count as some good food?


Hmm..... yeah, why not.


Altron said:


> So Rez which would you prefer me to send to you? A pizza or a Russian Mail order bride/hooker?


 Surprise me.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 23, 2009)

How about I leave the proprietorship of your local Pizza Hut chapter in your care?


----------



## Lovewitches (Feb 24, 2009)

<3 Rezzny <3


----------



## isanon (Feb 24, 2009)

*sends a beer for all the pizza*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 24, 2009)

*Sends Reznor a 1000 Pizza*

Just want my custom title* W H O R E S H I P - M E* bold a year supply of pizza how can you refuse  
̣



 Asked Pek a year ago and he said no.... bastard


----------



## ?? (Feb 25, 2009)

Rez, the monies are for a new mic, not a large pizza


----------



## Tommygun (Feb 25, 2009)

I really feel the need to stress this..

The most important thing to have is Robitussin (Wyeth)!
Pizza is temporary, Robitussin is forever!


----------



## sheryllynn (Feb 26, 2009)

"If you want to kill me, despise me, hate me, and live in an unsightly way... Run, and cling to life, and then some day, when you have the same eyes as I do, come before me."

Leaners English


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Feb 27, 2009)

<epic stalking power activate. Lawl


----------



## legan (Feb 28, 2009)

Reznor said:


> No. Did you get the right address?



Guess not I'll try again D=


----------



## Mudkips (Feb 28, 2009)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Reznor (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll allow that.


----------



## Chills Here (Mar 2, 2009)

Reznor said:


> Maybe.



Is the office open on fridays ? & if so, when is a good time to bring the pies of pizza ?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 2, 2009)

I work this friday.


----------



## Fay (Mar 2, 2009)

So, I guess you can ask things like a custom title or to be modfucked here?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 3, 2009)

No, you can't


----------



## Chills Here (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm off this friday .


----------



## darklinnah (Mar 5, 2009)

woohoo! pizzaaaaaaa!


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 5, 2009)

Reznor said:


> No, you can't


May I get a custom title or request to be modfucked please? I'll even join Skype.


----------



## Chills Here (Mar 6, 2009)

Tsk, tsk @ Reznor . 

I was ready to bring the pizza & everything .


----------



## Tommygun (Mar 6, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuv37HV2bJk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I rest my case...

all you need..


----------



## Natsumeh (Mar 7, 2009)

Did someone say pizza?


----------



## Gamahiro (Mar 8, 2009)

357 E 15th Ave Columbus OH 43201 

Single family 
6 beds 
4.0 bath 
2,493 sqft 
Lot 3,920 sqft 
Built in 1910 

Estimated value $206,000
Monthly Rent $1,213


----------



## AlCapone (Mar 8, 2009)

haha, ''leader against the war on china''


----------



## Anjo (Mar 9, 2009)

BullPhrog said:


> 357 E 15th Ave Columbus OH 43201
> 
> Single family
> 6 beds
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



*Be prepared  You has a stalker*


​


----------



## Godammit (Mar 9, 2009)

It's time for some shitbag prank


----------



## Amaya no Hime (Mar 10, 2009)

*stalks until I get a bigger avatar*

Or maybe you'd like a year's supply of pizza instead?


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 22, 2009)

found you.

muahha stalker. xD


----------



## Yondaime (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, that's not even cool.


----------



## AndrewRogue (Mar 22, 2009)

i dont live nowhere close to that, hell i don't even know where it is, yes im that dumb sometimes, but o well. xD


----------



## Morphine (Apr 12, 2009)

_


Reznor said:



			Attention forum members. I feel it's my duty as a national treasure, the ultimate poster, golden admin, commander-in-chief in the war on China and champion of the internet to alert you that I'm at a new address.

Alex Hogan
357 e. 15th Ave
Columbus, OH 43202

Please send all mail, pizza and donations to this address from now on.
		
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'll send a big pepperoni. _


----------



## stevishot (Apr 13, 2009)

*hi to all*

i like your picture morphine scuse me i am french i not speak very good in english  which is the goal of the p?p?roni


----------



## stevishot (Apr 13, 2009)

*scuse me*

what is the name of the charater in picture


----------



## Raph95 (Jun 3, 2009)

Now I know where to rob ya 8D


----------



## Migooki (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll send you a homemade cake of whale as a hello from Norway.

[boss]sd[/boss]


----------



## Ina (Nov 21, 2009)

Attention, address update (so you wouldn't blow up the wrong house):

Alex Hogan
443 e.18th Ave
Columbus OH, 43201


----------



## Brian (Nov 22, 2009)

Too Late


----------



## Migooki (Nov 23, 2009)

This guy sure moves a lot.


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Nov 23, 2009)

Motoko said:


> I'll send you a homemade cake of whale as a hello from Norway.


And *julmust*!!! Do you have julmust in Norway?


----------



## Migooki (Nov 23, 2009)

Lucy Elfenlied said:


> And *julmust*!!! Do you have julmust in Norway?



Of course. We call it Julebrus and it's read instead of your brown shit.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 23, 2009)

You all are making far too much information about yourselves public; you'd think the sheer perversity of certain members here would discourage one from the belief that doing so will end well for him/her.


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Nov 23, 2009)

Motoko said:


> Of course. We call it Julebrus and it's read instead of your brown shit.


Coca Cola is brown shit. Julmust is Sweden's black gold. 



~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> You all are making far too much information about yourselves public; you'd think the sheer perversity of certain members here would discourage one from the belief that doing so will end well for him/her.


Yeah, that's why I will pay a visit to Reznor, now that I know where he lives...


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

~ Son of SPARDA ~ said:


> You all are making far too much information about yourselves public; you'd think the sheer perversity of certain members here would discourage one from the belief that doing so will end well for him/her.



Is anyone gonna travel all the way to Ohio?  It's just a reference for pizza orders lol.


----------



## Koi (Nov 23, 2009)

Still wanna send you a barbershop quartet.  Or a male stripper.


----------



## yawasibnaned (Nov 24, 2009)

cool steory bor


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

Lucy Elfenlied said:


> Coca Cola is brown shit. Julmust is Sweden's black gold.



That's disgusting.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Nov 25, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Is anyone gonna travel all the way to Ohio?



I honestly wouldn't put it past anyone, on-line _or_ IRL, these days. Besides, stranger things have happened (quite often I might add); watch a few episodes of _Forensic Files_ on Tru TV if you don't think so.


----------



## Migooki (Nov 25, 2009)

What's so scary in Ohio?


----------



## Lucy Elfenlied (Nov 25, 2009)

Motoko said:


> That's disgusting.


Care to send me a bottle of Julebrus?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 25, 2009)

Motoko said:


> What's so scary in Ohio?



The Cleavland Browns.


----------



## God (Nov 26, 2009)

My uncle lives in Ohio.


----------



## KaiserBunny (Nov 26, 2009)

He lives in both parts of a duplex so you actually have to defeat two houses.

In essence, Rez sort of received Realty-based power inflation. I personally had to get several apartments to keep up with the scale of power.


----------



## Mαri (Nov 26, 2009)

Ohio is it?

Huh..


----------



## Hodor (Nov 27, 2009)

Why does nf take donations?


----------



## Reznor (Nov 27, 2009)

> Why does nf take donations?


 I take donations since I need a new car.


----------



## Kaze (Nov 27, 2009)

Reznor said:


> I take donations since I need a new car.


----------



## Ina (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Brian (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks expensive


----------



## Ina (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## abcd (Nov 29, 2009)

Disclaimer: Mods can delete it if its considered porn


----------



## IchirakuRamenBar (Dec 2, 2009)

i would like to donate.. i mean i cant send cash thru the mailbox right?


----------



## Vix (Dec 3, 2009)

Alex, I remember when you showed me this thread....
 it doesn't mean I'm gonna send you money at all.


----------



## kyochi (Dec 14, 2009)

So this is Reznor, huh. 


I do wonder why his name has to stand out the most in like..everywhere. Specially in the 'Currently Active Users' list.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 2, 2010)

lol what size shirt do you wear, Reznor?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 3, 2010)

Hohoho. Wonder who will send what


----------



## Reznor (Jan 4, 2010)

@~Z~:    XL


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 4, 2010)

Perfect.


----------



## Candy (Jan 7, 2010)

Reznor said:


> Attention forum members. I feel it's my duty as a national treasure, the ultimate poster, golden admin, commander-in-chief in the war on China and champion of the internet to alert you that I'm at a new address.
> 
> Alex Hogan
> 443 e.18th Ave
> ...



lolz, I was _just_ around that area for vacation


----------



## Magic (Jan 8, 2010)

I need a new place to stay.


----------



## sasukez (Jan 14, 2010)

thank you !

hahahahahahahahah sry


----------



## Rakiyo (Jan 16, 2010)

Reznor said:


> Attention forum members. I feel it's my duty as a national treasure, the ultimate poster, golden admin, commander-in-chief in the war on China and champion of the internet to alert you that I'm at a new address.
> 
> Alex Hogan
> 443 e.18th Ave
> ...



Do you accept pubic hair as a form of payment?


----------



## jeven (Jan 21, 2010)

nice post~~~~~


----------



## jeven (Jan 21, 2010)

nice post~~~~~~~


----------



## Neko (Jan 21, 2010)

Sexy


----------



## Migooki (Jan 21, 2010)

^ If you ask him to stand there for maybe 24 hours, we'll get to see him too.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jan 27, 2010)

I better get some fucking sparkles for this, Rez . . .


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 3, 2010)

So my gift wasn't to your liking?


I'm sorry, your highness.


----------



## art is an EXPLOSION (Feb 3, 2010)

lol mk ill think of sumthin


----------



## Reznor (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't get anything from you XD
Let me check my mail later and see if I missed it


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 6, 2010)

lol, slow-ass shippers.


----------



## Morphine (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm just coming over. Enough as a gift?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 22, 2010)

Okay, but you need a flashy entrance.


----------



## fhgh (Mar 25, 2010)

thanksssssss wow best web


----------



## Reznor (Mar 25, 2010)

Someone IP track this guy (41.251.241.166) and _*deal with him directly.
*_50,000 rep bounty. We need to make an example of him.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 25, 2010)

dude's in morocco


Latitude/Longitude 34.033/-6.833
too far


----------



## Reznor (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone live in Morocco?

Hmm... PB lives in South Africa. I'll send her.


----------



## tina yuzuki (Mar 25, 2010)

doesn't tazmo get goodies from his sponsors?


----------



## ming (Mar 25, 2010)

who knows, he said we can send pizza to his house

i wonder if hes serious  X3


----------



## Morphine (Mar 27, 2010)

Reznor said:


> Okay, but you need a flashy entrance.


 no clothes flashy enough?


----------



## ming (Mar 28, 2010)

that will probably do the job perfectly fine  XD


----------



## Cheia (Mar 29, 2010)

I want to live in USA, would your parents adopt me?


----------



## Reznor (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Do you have a resume?


----------



## Cheia (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Do you have a resume?


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 14, 2011)

How do i get a sparkly name? Im sure we can do some kind of pizza deal


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2011)

Crimson Flam3s said:


> How do i get a sparkly name? Im sure we can do some kind of pizza deal





Those are most of the contests that can get you a sparkly name.  That or become a mod.


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 14, 2011)

Eternal Goob said:


> Those are most of the contests that can get you a sparkly name.  That or become a mod.



ohhh!  thank you very much good sir


----------

